# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Thư giãn tại Suối khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy - đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## thietht

*(Didau.org) - Khoáng nóng huyện Thanh Thủy – Phú Thọ, cái tên nghe khá mới so với khoáng nóng Kim Bôi – Hòa Bình hay Bình Châu – Vũng Tầu. tuy nhiên qua thử nghiệm, mạch nước khoáng nóng nơi đây đã được khẳng định là nguồn nước chứa nhiều khoáng chất rất tốt cho sức khỏe...* 


Trong nước khoáng nóng ở huyện Thanh Thủy có nhiều hàm chất vi lượng như natri, canxi, magiê, đặc biệt có chứa nhiều hàm chất radon - một loại nước radon quý hiếm lần đầu tiên được phát hiện ở Việt Nam rất thích hợp cho việc tắm ngâm, phục hồi sức khoẻ và chữa bệnh.


Nằm trên địa bàn huyện Thanh Thủy, với diện tích 87ha nằm ở phía Tây bên bờ Sông Đà- Khu du lịch nước khoáng nóng Thanh Thuỷ là địa điểm nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng cho du khách trong và ngoài nước.

Trước đây, khi chỉ là khu du lịch 2 sao, khu Thanh Thủy Health Resort chưa thực sự thu hút khách du lịch. Tuy nhiên, từ tháng 11/2011, Khu liên hợp nghỉ dưỡng nước khoáng nóng Thanh Thủy đã được đưa vào hoạt động với hệ thống khách sạn 4 tầng, 110 phòng tiện nghi sang trọng, các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí phong phú…



Tắm bùn; tắm khoáng hương liệu, hay ngâm tắm khoáng trong bồn gỗ.
Mỏ nước khoáng nóng ở Thanh Thủy có quy mô diện tích khoảng 1km2, nằm sâu chừng 30-40m, đạt độ nóng trung bình 50-60 độ C… Nước nóng ở đây được dẫn vào bể ở khu du lịch Thanh Thủy qua các đường ống được chôn ở dưới đất  bơm lên từ các giếng các đó 1 km.

Hệ thống tắm bùn tắm khoáng của khu du lịch mới đây cũng được cải tiến lại, mới hơn và hiện đại hơn với hệ thống bể bơi trong nhà, bồn tắm sục, tắm bùn, tắm hương liệu… Điều thú vị khi tắm khoáng nóng ở Thanh Thủy vào mùa đông và mùa hè cũng có những sự khác biệt. Mùa đông, nước để tự nhiên là đủ ấm. Nếu ai thấy nóng quá, có thể pha thêm nước lạnh - cũng lấy từ nguồn nước nóng tự nhiên nhưng được bơm lên một bể riêng để nguội để khi pha vẫn đảm bảo có các chất hóa học cần thiết có lợi cho sức khỏe. Mùa hè, nước được xử lý qua giàn tản nhiệt, nhiệt độ nước giảm xuống còn khoảng 27oC. Cũng vì vậy, mùa hè đến đây bạn cũng không hề thấy nóng nực.


*Ăn gì*

Ở đây có những món ăn đặc sản như dê núi đá, cá Sông Đà, nếp nương mà bạn nên thử. Nếu ăn cá, bạn sẽ được ăn loại cá chép hoặc cá ngạnh được đánh bắt từ sông Đà. Khi nấu lên, cá có mùi vị đặc trưng: Thơm, ngon, ngọt mà không béo, không gây cho người ăn cảm giác ngấy, chán. Gà tổng Thượng là giống gà được mua từ trên núi thịt thơm và chắc. Tùy theo ý thích mà bạn có thể yêu cầu nhà hàng luộc, rang, nướng hay quay giòn… Tuy nhiên theo chúng tôi thì luộc hay nướng là ngon nhất vì sẽ giữ được độ ngọt của thịt gà.

*Giải trí*

Ngoài dịch vụ tắm bùn; tắm khoáng hương liệu, hay ngâm tắm khoáng trong bồn gỗ; ở đây còn có sân tennis, cầu lông, bóng bàn, Bi-a, phòng hát Karaoke chuyên dụng để bạn giải trí. Nếu bạn đi theo đoàn đông, hãy thử leo núi, cắm - đốt lửa trại, hay thuê những chiếc xe đạp dạo vòng vãn cảnh...


*Chỉ Dẫn:* 

Từ Hà Nội đến với Thanh Thuỷ bạn có thể đi theo 02 đường. Đường Láng - Hoà Lạc (đại lộ Thăng Long) hoặc đường 32 (Hà Nội - Sơn Tây).



Cùng khám phá *các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *cac dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## tranthaiha77

> *(Didau.org) - Khoáng nóng huyện Thanh Thủy – Phú Thọ, cái tên nghe khá mới so với khoáng nóng Kim Bôi – Hòa Bình hay Bình Châu – Vũng Tầu. tuy nhiên qua thử nghiệm, mạch nước khoáng nóng nơi đây đã được khẳng định là nguồn nước chứa nhiều khoáng chất rất tốt cho sức khỏe...*


Nước khoáng ở Thanh Thủy chắc là nóng quá nên chỉ có 4 người cam đảm dám tắm, còn khách khác chạy hết rồi. Mình chỉ ấn tượng mấy cái nhà sàn vứt lỏng chỏng mà thấy phí thôi.

----------


## h20love

mùa hè... k tắm nóng dc... kaka

----------


## alonedevil

Có xông hơi ko vậy ha

----------

